# Hedgehog Collections



## Nancy

Many months ago a good friend suggested I start a thread featuring our collections of hedgehog stuff. So, here is the start of mine. Some of the ones in the photos are duplicates but many of them, I have doubles and triples of some of the hedgies. I have been collecting these since 2003 and many have been sent from friends and have come from all over Canada and the US as well as Japan, Germany and other countries. I've gotten them for birthdays, Christmas and from parents of my babies and people I've hedgiesat for. Of course, I can never pass a hedgehog in a store. :lol:

Here goes...


----------



## Nancy

More...


----------



## Nancy

More ...


----------



## Nancy

This is the end of those I have taken pictures of. I'll finish them eventually. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

Nancy, I LOVE all your hedgie things! I'll have to drag mine all out of their storage tubs and take pics too!


----------



## LarryT

Nancy you have so many  I love them all!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

You have an awesome collection Nancy  I really like the clay ones with the blue Spikes.


----------



## fracturedcircle

quite a collection you've got there. 

if you ever get a chance, i'd love to see more pics of this blue hedgie: http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff28 ... tion21.jpg

the expression of the large one here is just so funny!
http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff28 ... tion24.jpg


----------



## Nancy

Hedgieonboard, the blue ones are lawn ornaments. Mom is about 2' tall. I got them at Walmart about 5 years ago and my only regret is I didn't buy more. I'd love to have them out in the yard but won't just in case they got damaged. A second set I'd have one in, one out. :lol:

fracturedcircle, the blue one is a dog toy that I got at Petsmart 3-4 years ago. It is so funny because it says it has a realistic sound when you squeeze it. Yep, realistic alright. It has this loud hysterical sounding laugh and whenever I squeeze it, the cats clear the room. :lol:

Exclusively Hedgehogs http://exclusivelyhedgehogs.com/toys,_plush_&_other.htm sells it.

lizard, I have more in bins too. All my Christmas hedgie ornaments from the last 3 years are packed away as well as a mom, dad and babies stuffed hedgies with santa hats.


----------



## fracturedcircle

great thread, by the way.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Nancy,

I have a bunch also, but 2 are special and still in their boxes in the closet. Those are the Fisher Price hedgehogs. I originally bought one each for my great nephew and great niece. Then decided I needed to get one for each of the my kids when they have their first baby (No! None on the way thank goodness)


----------



## FiaSpice

Nice collection Nancy. I'm gonna take some pics tonight. I'd love to get the hedgehog CD holder. I have it to my ex for one of his birthday and I'm afraid they don't sell them anymore (nor do I remember where I bought it).


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Nancy, you have an awesome collection! I have a little one going so far, but I want way more like you! 
In your third post, the third pic, is the really colorful fleece type one like my avatar?


----------



## fracturedcircle

how come no one else is showing their hedgiana?  it's such a great thread!


----------



## LizardGirl

Soon! Need to un-bury all the tubs!


----------



## nougat

i was looking for fleece items and came across this. it made me think of this thread.









http://www.etsy.com/listing/52554218/custom-small-pet-food-bowl-personalized


----------



## jinglesharks

nougat said:


> i was looking for fleece items and came across this. it made me think of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/52554218/custom-small-pet-food-bowl-personalized


Awwww!!! I would love to get Pepper a Pepper dish. Maybe for his birthday.


----------



## fracturedcircle

a new toy (i've posted the other items of my small collection in separate threads some time ago):
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2654.jpg


----------



## Nancy

fracturedcircle said:


> a new toy (i've posted the other items of my small collection in separate threads some time ago):
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2654.jpg


That one is so cute.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Nancy said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> a new toy (i've posted the other items of my small collection in separate threads some time ago):
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2654.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That one is so cute.
Click to expand...

i like the blue nose.


----------



## EryBee

Here are the hedgie stuffed animals that I own- oh, and cute pair of hedgehog socks I got for Christmas. Can you spot the one that's not like the others?  



























I also just won this on ebay a few days ago: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 078wt_1137


----------



## Herisson

Here is a link to my collection. :mrgreen: 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22900&id=100000603137933&l=840cee7e18


----------



## fracturedcircle

i have an addictive personality in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Herisson said:


> Here is a link to my collection. :mrgreen:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22900&id=100000603137933&l=840cee7e18


what do i need to do with my fb settings to let everyone see the pics?


----------



## Herisson

First, make the album viewable to "Everyone" and then copy the public link at the bottom of the page. :mrgreen:


----------



## EryBee

Herisson I have those two scrub brushes too!


----------



## LizardGirl

I decided to be lazy and not take everything out. :lol:

Here is about half my collection, as of December 09:









A few that I've added in the past few weeks:









I spend wayyyy more than I should on hedgie stuff. It makes me so guilty but I love it so much. :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice

Here's my collection. My blue hedgehog t-shirt is missing but you can see it in LizardGirl's anyway.

Some figurines. The wodden one where made by my aunt's neigbour in France (where they have the wild one, lucky them!)









The plush ones









A wooden box my ex boyfriend made









A purse, which wasn't really that sturdy  it's a bit worn out









My "hedgie" bank









Art print and canvas









Magnets









And on the wishlist (aka I better get a new job soon before getting them)
















t-shirt
















Art print


----------



## Sela

I have that plush second from the left in your plushes photo, Fia. <3


----------



## EryBee

I have that pink Alice's Sewing Basket shirt, but I ordered it in a size too large so now it's a sleeping shirt.


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Etsy had a hedgehog day today:
http://www.etsy.com/treasury/4c4a3c814a9f8eef50e20f0f/happy-hedgehogs?index=18  Too bad most of it is sold out.


----------



## fracturedcircle

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 4e14febd3b


----------



## Nancy

You are off to a wonderful start. Great collection.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

You have a beautiful collection. I think my favorites are the recent one you got that is hand painted and the little orange amber hedgie


----------



## fracturedcircle

Herisson said:


> Here is a link to my collection. :mrgreen:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22900&id=100000603137933&l=840cee7e18


i really love this one: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 2292_n.jpg


----------



## fracturedcircle

i got this really endearing, hard-to-find figurine for a friend last year. of course i had no idea that i wanted a hedgie at the time, so i just patted myself on the back for procuring such a special gift. i won't lie, i wish i had kept it. :mrgreen: i can post a pic when she emails one to me.


----------



## FiaSpice

I'm just back from the store Simons and there was some cute hedgie sheets. If there where that expensive I would have got them. I'm just saying that in case anyone from Quebec is interested.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Cuuuuute

I may go and pick some up :O

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Nancy

I just searched their site and didn't find sheets but found this...

http://www.simons.ca/eng/product/olive_ ... _/6161-840


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

I really like that throw, it's nice!


----------



## Sarahg

That is an adorable throw, but they don't ship to the US!


----------



## LizardGirl

No US shipping?! Ridiculous! I would totally buy that!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Ahh! I didn't see that! Not fair at all :x


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I'm going to stop by Simons and get it tomorrow 
My first addition to crazy hedgie mania! :lol:


----------



## mel2626

Wow! Everyone's collections are so amazing!! 
LG, I love that gourd with a hedgie popping out the hole. Where did you find that? I think I have cooler weather on my mind today and that has me thinking of Fall!


----------



## Sela

<< Now I know what to ask my parents for for Christmas. Do want.


----------



## FiaSpice

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Cuuuuute
> 
> I may go and pick some up :O
> 
> Do you have pictures?


it's the same pattern that Nancy linked up.

Beeing only 9.99, I will go back and buy it for sure!

LizardGirl and Sarahg if you really want one I can do shipping service for you (aka go to the store, get one and ship it to you)


----------



## LizardGirl

Some new and some recently found. :lol: The biggest one is actually a high heel shoe, but it's hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Whoa, LG, where did you find all of those? I love the one on the far right!


----------



## EryBee

I like the red and purple one. It looks like a lion/hedgie crossover! Wouldn't it be frightening if that really existed in the wild :shock:


----------



## fracturedcircle

LG, you've been at it again... :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

After hitting the jackpot at a local department store, I felt like I finally had enough hedgie things to post a picture of my collection. Well, 2 actually, just because I haven't figure out the panorama function on my new camera yet ^_^

[attachment=1:3l3d4cjx]IMG_2793.jpg[/attachment:3l3d4cjx]

[attachment=0:3l3d4cjx]IMG_2795.jpg[/attachment:3l3d4cjx]


----------



## LizardGirl

How cute! I love the figurine on the left, in the first picture. Hedgies always seem to be around mushrooms. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle

finally got a nice display case, although i need to work on the arrangement:










(yes, there's a small monkey figurine in the mix, but i really love it.)


----------



## Mary

Fracturedcircle I love your collection! I like you iMac too


----------



## PJM

I just had to laugh. I ordered something silly when we first got Cholla - like 6 or 7 months ago. It was finally delivered to the office today. It's for my car - it opens up & you can put CDs in it! :lol: My husband is going to be too embarrassed to ever drive my car again.


----------



## fracturedcircle

PJM said:


> I just had to laugh. I ordered something silly when we first got Cholla - like 6 or 7 months ago. It was finally delivered to the office today. It's for my car - it opens up & you can put CDs in it! :lol: My husband is going to be too embarrassed to ever drive my car again.


you rock, as usual. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

:lol: That's pretty cool PJ, but I can't believe it's just now being delivered. :shock:


----------



## PJM

tie-dye hedgie said:


> :lol: That's pretty cool PJ, but I can't believe it's just now being delivered. :shock:


I know!! It came from Shang-Hi! I had forgotten all about ordering it & couldn't read the lettering. Was really hesitant about opening it up, but it was in an envelope & squishy. Figured if it was anything bad, it would have already exploded. :roll: I really do have to pay attention to WHERE something is coming from before I order it. :roll:

Showed it to my husband & he just shook his head & patted mine.


----------



## Stephanie76

Yes please!!!  Although I would never wear them because they are too cute!

http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Mittens/Hedgehog/


----------



## susanaproenca

PJM said:


> I just had to laugh. I ordered something silly when we first got Cholla - like 6 or 7 months ago. It was finally delivered to the office today. It's for my car - it opens up & you can put CDs in it! :lol: My husband is going to be too embarrassed to ever drive my car again.


I NEED one of this, right now!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

ZOMG... so many awesome hedgie things! I showed the picture of your CD case PJM, and he just shook his head *grin* 

~Katie


----------



## Alastrina

Lookie what I just got!

[attachment=0:dfisaaqs]IMG_3793_s.jpg[/attachment:dfisaaqs]

It's big and plushie and I luv it ^_^


----------



## RalphsMum

Now THAT is a monster sized hedgie! That's great!  

The more I think about things, the more hedgie-related things I start to remember that I had back in the day....my mum making hedgehog birthday cakes for example...
I have just remembered I had a hedgehog shaped "piggy-bank" for years....I got it when i was about 8 and we went on a family vacation to the south of England. We were at a donkey sanctuary or similar and the hedghog was a hand-crafted clay thing that I bought from the "farm shop". I loved it. I was gutted when something heavy fell on it and it smashed  (or maybe it was dropped - can't remember - t'was a while ago.... :roll: )


----------



## MissC

For anyone drooling over Alastrina's new stuffed hedgie, and is in the Cgy area (or can talk one of us into sending one)...I saw them last weekend...various sizes...at Pisces? I think...I can check with 'the man' when he gets home. They are pretty cute but NO MORE STUFF FOR ME with the exception of a baby hedgie cuz I really, really want one. Anyhoo...if you want one let me know...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

No idea on a store, but that would totally make an awesome pillow!


----------



## pokybaby

I am new to the world of hedgehog collecting, but we have owned the Folkmanis puppet for awhile now, and I got this t-shirt from Snorg tees for my hubby's birthday.


hedgehog shirt by obortrin, on Flickr


----------



## PJM

tie-dye hedgie said:


> No idea on a store, but that would totally make an awesome pillow!


I was totally thinking the same thing! See...that makes it functional & therefore, necessary! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

The text reads "New Day... New Luck" as little hedgie-guy is stepping in something that looks like gum...


----------



## Nancy

That is so cute.


----------



## rivoli256

my best friend just got me the hedgie shirt from Snorg Tees for Valentine's. i lurve it.
everyone should check out Irritable Hedgehog Music's swag on CafePress. it is AWESOME. i had to buy a blankie in each of the designs for my babies. i justify it by saying it's a "welcome to your new home" treat. there is a huge pile of "welcome to your new home" treats. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

:shock:

Lookit what my hubby bought for me!

[attachment=2:2b3qulke]IMG_4074_a.jpg[/attachment:2b3qulke]

[attachment=1:2b3qulke]IMG_4075_a.jpg[/attachment:2b3qulke]

[attachment=0:2b3qulke]IMG_4076_a.jpg[/attachment:2b3qulke]

His name is Spike.


----------



## rivoli256

love it, Alastrina! YAY, HUBBY!

i just got myself -since i am having to replace a lot of my things lost to evil toxic mold-

a hedgie bottle opener
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20111407&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

& hedgie socks
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=19971035&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## Nancy

Alastrina said:


> :shock:
> 
> Lookit what my hubby bought for me!
> 
> His name is Spike.


Another great hubby. Mine got me that for Christmas.


----------



## abrowndog

Besides the actual pig, I bought my daughter her first hedgehog piece. Yes, I know it says porcupine, but I threw the box away before she could see it and I think it looks MUCH more like a hedgie:

http://www.citylightscollectibles.com/c ... pt_id=3854


----------



## Nancy

That's cute. No it doesn't look like a porcupine.


----------



## leopardhedgehog

The crystal hedgehog is so cute! I have a hedgie t-shirt-it has a hedgehog and a balloon and it says "Caught in a bad romance".


----------



## Nancy

leopardhedgehog said:


> The crystal hedgehog is so cute! I have a hedgie t-shirt-it has a hedgehog and a balloon and it says "Caught in a bad romance".


You have to post a picture. :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

A few updated pics of my collection since I have added a few members and rearranged the whole so they are more easily visible.

[attachment=2:1smxgd1e]IMG_4077_s.jpg[/attachment:1smxgd1e]

[attachment=1:1smxgd1e]IMG_4078_s.jpg[/attachment:1smxgd1e]

[attachment=0:1smxgd1e]IMG_4080_s.jpg[/attachment:1smxgd1e]

:shock: So many hedgies!


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Nancy said:


> leopardhedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crystal hedgehog is so cute! I have a hedgie t-shirt-it has a hedgehog and a balloon and it says "Caught in a bad romance".
> 
> 
> 
> You have to post a picture. :lol:
Click to expand...

Sure, but I don't know how to post pictures to a a reply . I tried saving a picture of it to my pictures but when I tried to view it was several pages of dots and Korean symbols :shock:, and then I tried uploading a picture I took on my phone of it and I don't have the software .
So if anyone could tell me how to do this, that would be very helpful


----------



## Nancy

Alastrina said:


> A few updated pics of my collection since I have added a few members and rearranged the whole so they are more easily visible.
> 
> :shock: So many hedgies!


Awesome collection.


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Nancy said:


> leopardhedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crystal hedgehog is so cute! I have a hedgie t-shirt-it has a hedgehog and a balloon and it says "Caught in a bad romance".
> 
> 
> 
> You have to post a picture. :lol:
Click to expand...










I wear it all the time and everyone at school thinks I'm the crazy hedgehog girl. They thought I was weird before too, so no loss  !


----------

